# Mk5 r32



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

last week i finally picked up my R32 and i am loving it! Came with all the options i wanted except the satnav but i plan on upgrading to the latest OEM satnav anyways so i decided to buy this one even though it was a little over priced but it was so well looked after mechanically i couldnt let it go.

unfortunately i forgot to take pictures during the cleaning process but you all know what it looks like anyway! Done the usually snowfoam, 2BM, clay, polish and sealed all the surfaces the next day as i ran out of time. Although the paint is in good condition i only gave her a hand polish as i will be getting her resprayed as the paint just isnt quite good enough for my liking but enough with that onto the pictures.







hope you enjoy! feel free to c+c


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bruce865 said:


> last week i finally picked up my R32 and i am loving it! Came with all the options i wanted except the satnav but i plan on upgrading to the latest OEM satnav anyways so i decided to buy this one *even though it was a little over priced but it was so well looked after mechanically i couldnt let it go.*
> 
> unfortunately i forgot to take pictures during the cleaning process but you all know what it looks like anyway! Done the usually snowfoam, 2BM, clay, polish and sealed all the surfaces the next day as i ran out of time. Although the paint is in good condition *i only gave her a hand polish as i will be getting her resprayed as the paint just isnt quite good enough for my liking *but enough with that onto the pictures.
> 
> hope you enjoy! feel free to c+c


Re-spray 
Sure a proper machine polish will not bring it back to it's full glory? Costs much less than a respray.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Avanti said:


> Re-spray
> Sure a proper machine polish will not bring it back to it's full glory? Costs much less than a respray.


I was going to get the DA out but there is a few areas of chips out the plastic and chipped paint plus I want to bring it upto show standard! Will take a while to get there but will be worth it in the end! Hopefully have my rotary by then too


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Bruce865 said:


> I was going to get the DA out but there is a few areas of chips out the plastic and chipped paint plus I want to bring it upto show standard! Will take a while to get there but will be worth it in the end! Hopefully have my rotary by then too


Why not pay a pro for full correction, will be much cheaper than a respray.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like a very nice motor fella


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice motor, just out of interest what sort of price do these go for now? (if you don't mind sharing)


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks stunning, always like an r32 in grey wish my gti was grey lol. But came with right spec so silver it was for me. Sound of the v6 is addictive.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

you want to dry brushing the stones off ya drive and maybe the leaves before power washing the drive off :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top job


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Why not pay a pro for full correction, will be much cheaper than a respray.


The car is swirl free but has areas that need reprinting like on the edges of the doors from the last owners carelessness ect overall the paint is very good but there are still a lot of areas needing paint. Probably won't do a full respray but more just on the areas that need it really.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice motor, just out of interest what sort of price do these go for now? (if you don't mind sharing)


Ranges from £7500 upwards mate got mine around the 10k region as it was well looked after mechanically. If your looking to get one make sure the Haldex has been properly maintained and the timing chain also! Highly recommend one!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banham49 said:


> Looks stunning, always like an r32 in grey wish my gti was grey lol. But came with right spec so silver it was for me. Sound of the v6 is addictive.


The sounds is amazing can't wait to get some money together for a non res miltek system


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

evogeof said:


> you want to dry brushing the stones off ya drive and maybe the leaves before power washing the drive off :thumb:


I know I keep forgetting todo it! They are a pain!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely r mate. I'm a fellow r32 owner (mk4) nothing beats the sound of that v6 ey


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> The sounds is amazing can't wait to get some money together for a non res miltek system


I wouldn't pay the money for a milltek mate. I had a custom exhaust made from the cat (or no cat in my case) back. Was cheaper, made exactly as I wanted and finished to such a high standard. And sounds incredible. Evil is how a friend described it  look at longlife exhausts


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

636 said:


> Lovely r mate. I'm a fellow r32 owner (mk4) nothing beats the sound of that v6 ey


You on R32oc.com mate? thought about the mk4 myself


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

636 said:


> I wouldn't pay the money for a milltek mate. I had a custom exhaust made from the cat (or no cat in my case) back. Was cheaper, made exactly as I wanted and finished to such a high standard. And sounds incredible. Evil is how a friend described it  look at longlife exhausts


I was thinking about powerflow but will look at the now mate cheers


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

don't see many of these..... let alone in grey!!!

would like to make my V6 growl a bit more!!!


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Bruce865 said:


> I know I keep forgetting todo it! They are a pain!


get half a ton of sharp sand afterwards and brush it into the cracks :thumb:


----------



## PhilNUK (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous...

I picked up my candy white mk5 GTI Edition 30 last month. Spent today cleaning her up and protecting her. I fancied the R32 myself but the running costs scared me! Though 22mpg at times in the Ed 30 isn't exactly great! I'm just a sucker for the anniversary editions.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

so  jealous!!! Ideal combo for me .... grey, 3door, xenons, dsg, sat nav and full leather! Have been looking around for one but are so rare


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

evogeof said:


> get half a ton of sharp sand afterwards and brush it into the cracks :thumb:


Kiln dried sand is what you use to brush into blocked paving joints :thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> You on R32oc.com mate? thought about the mk4 myself


I'm not registered on there mate no, I just seem to read thread after thread and never post lol. You got much planned for her? Looks nice and clean :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

PhilNUK said:


> Gorgeous...
> 
> I picked up my candy white mk5 GTI Edition 30 last month. Spent today cleaning her up and protecting her. I fancied the R32 myself but the running costs scared me! Though 22mpg at times in the Ed 30 isn't exactly great! I'm just a sucker for the anniversary editions.


i used to have an ED30 ,my one is in my av, i miss it


----------



## PhilNUK (Jan 1, 2008)

sedetailing said:


> i used to have an ED30 ,my one is in my av, i miss it


I love mine... I had a mk4 GT TDI prior to it but this is so smooth but grunty in comparison


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

evogeof said:


> get half a ton of sharp sand afterwards and brush it into the cracks :thumb:


Just use next doors driveway and save myself time haha


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> so  jealous!!! Ideal combo for me .... grey, 3door, xenons, dsg, sat nav and full leather! Have been looking around for one but are so rare


Didn't get the satnav but will be uprading to a OEM one at a later date. Glad you like it mate  be patient one will pop up!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Love the Colour , looks very similar to Porsche Agate grey.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

£10 k for a car and you getting it resprayed ?


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning car, I'd have one in a heartbeat! They're my dream car


----------



## valkyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Like the united gray, have a gti in the same color myself. Too bad all the hard work rarely pays off on that paint. Never looks as sharp as a clean and polished black car. 😞


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice R32. I have the Audi A3 version and I've had the timing chain issues myself. Not a pleasant experience and certainly not the best way to spend nearly £3k!!! I would also HIGHLY recommend getting BOTH DSG and Haldex services carried out. I bought my A3 with full Audi service history and according to the paperwork they had both been done at the 40k service. When I got my mechanic to carry out a full service he showed me the filters he'd removed and they were the original fitment ones :doublesho


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

daver555 said:


> Nice R32. I have the Audi A3 version and I've had the timing chain issues myself. Not a pleasant experience and certainly not the best way to spend nearly £3k!!! I would also HIGHLY recommend getting BOTH DSG and Haldex services carried out. I bought my A3 with full Audi service history and according to the paperwork they had both been done at the 40k service. When I got my mechanic to carry out a full service he showed me the filters he'd removed and they were the original fitment ones :doublesho


That's got me more than worried mate! Want to get the timing chain checked ASAP as it sounds abit rattley to me!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

valkyr said:


> Like the united gray, have a gti in the same color myself. Too bad all the hard work rarely pays off on that paint. Never looks as sharp as a clean and polished black car. 😞


I have to disagree if done right and you get that real wet look I think it can look even better!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

rhyst said:


> £10 k for a car and you getting it resprayed ?


Just certain areas resprayed as most of it is in good condition and I've seen more expensive cars need a full respray before!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Exotica said:


> Love the Colour , looks very similar to Porsche Agate grey.
> 
> View attachment 34721


Hopefully get my paint looking like that after a lil bit of hard work!


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully yours won't go through what mine did! The first thing to look out for is an erratic idle when trying to hold 2k in park or neutral. If it starts to judder when stopped in traffic it is only a matter of time before it becomes undriveable and you have to get the chains done. Coil packs are also pretty fragile so it's advisable to keep a couple as spares.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

daver555 said:


> Hopefully yours won't go through what mine did! The first thing to look out for is an erratic idle when trying to hold 2k in park or neutral. If it starts to judder when stopped in traffic it is only a matter of time before it becomes undriveable and you have to get the chains done. Coil packs are also pretty fragile so it's advisable to keep a couple as spares.


No judders as of yet but I will be checking the idle thanks mate


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> I was thinking about powerflow but will look at the now mate cheers


Pipewerx in Burscough Lancashire do good custom exhausts or Rye Motors in Ashton In Makerfield near 3 sisters for Powerflow 

Cracking looking car though mate


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Pipewerx in Burscough Lancashire do good custom exhausts or Rye Motors in Ashton In Makerfield near 3 sisters for Powerflow
> 
> Cracking looking car though mate


Thanks for the recommendation mate and thanks for the compliment


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

best colour for the R mate... although i might be bias lol

took a while to get the paintwork up to scratch but you can get the wet look for the paintwork.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Car looks stunning mate! I had a Mk5 GTI and always loved the R32 but couldn't afford one at the time. I love the noise of the narrow angle 6! 

I can also recommend Rye Motors in Ashton for a custom made Powerflow exhausts. The boys there are all mega petrolheads and have been custom building exhausts for years. Got lots of exotic cars under their belts so they come highly recommended from me, been taking my cars there for years even though its a 30 min drive!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice colour, don`t see many about  Think it was only the earlier models that had a few issues with the timing chain tensioners. Just debating on changing the interior bulbs on ours for LED. Done them on the wifes Touran and they look spot on.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

stolt said:


> best colour for the R mate... although i might be bias lol
> 
> took a while to get the paintwork up to scratch but you can get the wet look for the paintwork.


Have to agree the best colour and not to many of them around! Hopefully get it up to scratch soon! Love it on those wheels too mate!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> Car looks stunning mate! I had a Mk5 GTI and always loved the R32 but couldn't afford one at the time. I love the noise of the narrow angle 6!
> 
> I can also recommend Rye Motors in Ashton for a custom made Powerflow exhausts. The boys there are all mega petrolheads and have been custom building exhausts for years. Got lots of exotic cars under their belts so they come highly recommended from me, been taking my cars there for years even though its a 30 min drive!


Think I'm going to go longlife in Stockport mate as I know a few people who have been there and heard nothing but good stuff! Cheers for the compliments :thumb:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Nice colour, don`t see many about  Think it was only the earlier models that had a few issues with the timing chain tensioners. Just debating on changing the interior bulbs on ours for LED. Done them on the wifes Touran and they look spot on.


Want todo the LED with mine to need to figure out why my interior lights won't turn in when I open the door first haha still work just need to turn them on manually!


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Get some AB Metal Worx polish on those exhaust tips! :thumb:

We've got a crimbo sale on all of our AB stock too - WIN! :detailer:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Extreme Gleam said:


> Get some AB Metal Worx polish on those exhaust tips! :thumb:
> 
> We've got a crimbo sale on all of our AB stock too - WIN! :detailer:


Not bothering with them as of yet just keeping it clean until I have corrected it and will also be ceramic black tips soon too


----------

